# Question About Video



## Cory (Feb 18, 2016)

I've never done DSLR video before - I have a 70D and a Panasonic SD-60 camcorder.
If I were to start doing some video on my 70D when I download do the pictures automatically go to My Pictures and the video automatically go to My Videos?
Since I'm obviously clueless - any other words of wisdom about video? I'm pretty good with camera operation, etc. for stills, but have never even considered my DSLR for video; until now (for no particular reason).
Thanks.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 18, 2016)

The old version of EOS Utility used to allow you to set it up like that. You would attach the camera and videos would go to whichever folder you told them to and pictures to another folder if you wanted. It was wonderful.

However, some not so bright spark at Canon (or wherever) decided to change that. In the new EOS Utility both pictures and video get put into whichever folder you have told the camera to send them to (in preferences). I have not found a way to get it to automatically send video to one folder and pictures to another like you used to.

I forget the version numbers, but I know that the change with the newer version was one thing that really annoyed me (and still does frankly).


----------



## mkabi (Feb 20, 2016)

Cory said:


> I've never done DSLR video before - I have a 70D and a Panasonic SD-60 camcorder.
> If I were to start doing some video on my 70D when I download do the pictures automatically go to My Pictures and the video automatically go to My Videos?
> Since I'm obviously clueless - any other words of wisdom about video? I'm pretty good with camera operation, etc. for stills, but have never even considered my DSLR for video; until now (for no particular reason).
> Thanks.



Words of wisdom. Hmmm....
DSLR video is not like Camcorder video.
Better image quality comes out of your DSLR, but... there is a big but... "I like big butts and I cannot lie"
It comes in short bursts of 12 min. or so...
So you are stitching it altogether in post. How you stitch it together and what the end product is what really matters. Just watch a 5 min. music video and see how many seconds between scene changes and how they stitch together that entire video. I doubt you will find a scene to last longer than 10 seconds, forget 12 min.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 20, 2016)

Cory said:


> I've never done DSLR video before - I have a 70D and a Panasonic SD-60 camcorder.
> If I were to start doing some video on my 70D when I download do the pictures automatically go to My Pictures and the video automatically go to My Videos?
> Since I'm obviously clueless - any other words of wisdom about video? I'm pretty good with camera operation, etc. for stills, but have never even considered my DSLR for video; until now (for no particular reason).
> Thanks.



Unless you really want to get into video and spend lots of dollars on accessories and software, your camcorder might be the right tool.

DSLR's are not designed to be handheld for making video, so you need a tripod or a accessory for handholding the camera. DSLR lenses are not intended for video, but new models have been creeping in with more friendly video features (STM versions).

So, unless you really want to study up, and learn by spending hundreds of hours editing and practicing, I'd stick with a camcorder.

Of course, you can take short clips to post online. No one wants to watch anything longer than 2 minutes.


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 20, 2016)

My experience is limited. In the last year I have started shooting the kids and wildlife more. My 7D II is video only and keeps my 24mm attached and a mic on top. Before the 7D II I was never happy with results.

With my limited experience these are the things I have figured out.
Wide lenses are your friend, that is the first rule I have.
I have had some success hand held lately, most of the reason is I know I need to be steady and with the wider lens shake isn't as bad. 
Also the wider the lens the deeper DOF you can get. Using telephoto's and a wide aperture are more difficult and take a bit of practice.
Buy a microphone or do not waste your time. The on camera mic picks up all of the lens noise and IMO it isn't worth doing.
Tripod, support or monopod are best as Mt Spokane mentioned, but I wouldn't say it is always required.
Sitting through 20 minutes of video of crap to edit out a few minutes is much more boring than sorting to find a few really good pictures out of a hundred.
When my pre-ordered 1Dx II arrives I will have much larger files of crap data to sort through, and they will be 4K.
There is other info, shutter speed, iso etc.... Just starting go green (green box) the videos will be bad enough without inserting untrained expertise by adjusting settings. Save lesson a few weeks from now.

So, for a while, green box, wide lens and a microphone. Have fun.


So there it is, my infinite wisdom. If your videos look like crap consider what you paid for this lesson and figure you got your moneys worth.


----------

